
Steve Jobs – MIT Sloan Distinguished Speaker Series - mariuz
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gk-9Fd2mEnI
======
kumarvvr
Something about he way Jobs speaks is mesmerizing.

Don't know whether it's the structuring of the content, his voice or what.

Very very persuasive.

Heck, I watch the original iPhone unveiling video sometimes when I am bored,
and never get bored of it.

------
crypto-boy-tkn
Love him or hate him, he was always a great speaker. Also recommend the lost
interview of him if you can find it.

